# Movable Tool Rack



## RJSakowski (Apr 25, 2020)

Almost 60 years ago, the Physics Department got a new lathe for their shop and one of my first tasks as a student assistant was to make a tool rack for the lathe. Here is what I came up with.  Hopefully, the idea will be of use.




It is simple in design and construction.  Basically, a parallelogram.  Plywood was used for the back board and the front face and shelves. The swing out arms were made from 3/4" x 2" oak.  Eight 2" butt hinges provide the pivots.  The cross bracing allows a fairly heavy load to be placed on the shelves.  The one I made was actually set up for the spare chuck.  Glue and screw all joints and mount the back board with screws into structural elements or wall anchors sufficient to hold the intended load.

The swing out feature brought the shelves over the ways but permit fitting fairly tight to the wall, permitting access behind the lathe for maintenance.  Variations on the shelves are only limited by your imagination. Racks drilled to hold the various MT tooling,  a post made to hold the spare chuck or faceplate, etc.


----------

